# Hausautomation: 230V schalten und detektieren mit SPS



## LMDaniel999 (6 März 2015)

Hallo.

Ich möchte eine Beckhoff SPS für die Hausautomation nutzen.
Dazu sollen 230V Geräte geschaltet und Tastereingänge erfasst werden.

Da 24V Aus- und Eingänge unglaublich billig sind, möchte ich ungern teure 230V Eingänge und Relais Ausgänge nutzen.
Zumal die Beckhoff Relais Klemme auch nur 2A schalten kann....

Daher die Idee:
24V Ausgänge der SPS --> 24VDC Relais mit 16A 230VAC Schaltspannung --> 230VAC geschaltet
230V Ausgänge der Geräte --> 230VAC Relais --> 24VDC geschaltet --> 24V Digitalteingang der SPS
Die Taster können direkt mit 24V versorgt und auf die SPS geschaltet werden.

ABER:
Das ist ein riesiger Verkabelungsaufwand.
Daher dachte ich an Schaltgeräte (ähnlich KNX), die dann über einen Bus mit der SPS kommunizieren.
Habt ihr da eine Idee, wie ich mir die ganzen Schütze sparen könnte?
Irgend ein Schaltgerät im Hutschienengehäuse was mir 230V Ein- und Ausgänge bietet und was ich über die SPS ansteuern kann?

Eine Alternative wäre noch, soetwas selbst zu bauen. Eine Platine mit allen Relais drauf und fertig.
Ich könnte es aber nur über die DIs und die DOs und nicht über einen Bus.
So etwas gibt es aber doch bestimmt auch schon, oder?

Was gibt es hier für Möglichkeiten und wo finde ich die?
Danke!

EDIT:
Hier ein günstiges Relaismodul von Wago: -klick-
Brücken, wobei ich nicht weiß ob das die richtigen sind: -klick- und -klick-


----------



## Kayle (6 März 2015)

Hi,

ich baue gerade meine Hausautomatisierung. Dazu nutze ich 24v für die Taster und 24v Koppelrelais von Finder mit einer breite von 6,2mm. Rolläden bekommen andere Finder Relais die breiter sind. 

Was ich bei Deiner Formulierung nicht verstehe: Welche 230v Geräte Ausgänge willst Du erfassen ?

Gruß Kay


----------



## Aventinus (6 März 2015)

Vielleicht Bewegungsmelder


----------



## Kayle (6 März 2015)

Ok das sind bei mir auch 24v Typen. Aber wenn schon 230v Geräte vorhanden sind geht das wie beschrieben ja auch in die andere Richtung.


----------



## LMDaniel999 (6 März 2015)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Vielleicht Bewegungsmelder


Exakt!

Das Problem ist, dass zum Zeitpunkt der Hallenplanung noch ein anderes System angedacht war.
Und da ich aktuell einiges mit Beckhoff mache und die Teile recht mächtig finde, soll das nun dort auch eingesetzt werden.

Wir haben teilweise neue Leitungen für die 24V gezogen, um eine saubere Trennung zu gewährleisten.
Haben aber nicht überall diese Trennung, weswegen ich auch 230V von Bewegungsmeldern erkennen muss.

Die Lösung mit den Relais finde ich einfach und preislich auch ok.
Aber ich frage mich halt nur, ob es nicht eine noch schönere Variante gibt.
Komischerweise hab ich nichts anderes gefunden.
Die meisten SPSen für die Hausautomatisierung werden anscheinend so an die 230V angebunden.
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja z.B. einen 8er Relaisblock der sich über die Beckhoff HD Schnittstelle anschließen lässt.
Oder einen 8er Relaisblock mit nem Bus.
Oder eine 8er Tasterschnittstelle mit Potentialtrennung für 230V Direkteingang.
Oder, oder, oder....

Sowas suche ich halt....

Danke!


----------



## IBFS (7 März 2015)

Ich würde eine WAGO KNX-CPU verwenden  --- nächste Woche kommt da eine neue Version bei WAGO raus, 
die Eingänge mittels KNX einsammeln, die Ausgänge mit elektronischen Eltakos usw.


----------



## LMDaniel999 (9 März 2015)

Um KNX auslesen zu können, benötige ich aber auch die ETS Software, oder?
Ausserdem ist keine KNX Hardware vorhanden, sondern normale Taster.


----------



## GLT (10 März 2015)

Ja was nun - Halle automatisieren oder Gebäudeautomation oder doch Hausautomation (Wohnbereich)?


LMDaniel999 schrieb:


> Ich möchte eine Beckhoff SPS für die Hausautomation nutzen.





LMDaniel999 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass zum Zeitpunkt der Hallenplanung...


In einer Halle lässt sich leicht was nachbauen, im Wohnbereich eher nicht so leicht.




LMDaniel999 schrieb:


> Das ist ein riesiger Verkabelungsaufwand.
> Daher dachte ich an Schaltgeräte (ähnlich KNX), die dann über einen Bus mit der SPS kommunizieren.
> Habt ihr da eine Idee, wie ich mir die ganzen Schütze sparen könnte?


Genau deswegen nimmt man ja auch u.a. KNX - um Verkabelung/Verdrahtung einzusparen.
Wenn die Steuerung Modbus unterstützt, könnst du mit IO-Boxen arbeiten, die per Modbus aufschaltbar sind z.B. von WuT, Advantec, TaskIT und anderen.
Aber billig ist sowas nicht wirklich - da kommst Du mit den "teueren" 230V-DIs bessser hin.



LMDaniel999 schrieb:


> Eine Alternative wäre noch, soetwas selbst zu bauen. Eine Platine mit allen Relais drauf und fertig.
> Ich könnte es aber nur über die DIs und die DOs und nicht über einen Bus.
> So etwas gibt es aber doch bestimmt auch schon, oder?


Du meinst, Du kommst so auf weniger Arbeit oder zu einem günstigeren Preis, wenn Du dir Übergabebausteine selber baust/kaufst?
Von was träumst Du noch?

Platzsparend könntest Du Reihenklemmen mit Kleinschaltrelais einsetzen z.B. Wago 859-357 m. 1 Wechsler.


----------



## LMDaniel999 (10 März 2015)

GLT schrieb:


> Ja was nun - Halle automatisieren oder Gebäudeautomation oder doch Hausautomation (Wohnbereich)?



Es geht um eine Halle mit Büro im oberen Stockwerk. Daher lässt sich hier nichts mehr an der Verkabelung ändern. 



GLT schrieb:


> Genau deswegen nimmt man ja auch u.a. KNX - um Verkabelung/Verdrahtung einzusparen.



Ja genau. Aber es sollen keine KNX Taster verbaut werden, da normale Taster reichen. Auch aus Kostengründen.
Und KNX, NUR um im Schaltkasten die DIs mit den DOs zu verknüpfen finde ich auch nicht gut.
Da bietet mir die Beckhoff Steuerung mehr.



GLT schrieb:


> Wenn die Steuerung Modbus unterstützt, könnst du mit IO-Boxen arbeiten,  die per Modbus aufschaltbar sind z.B. von WuT, Advantec, TaskIT und  anderen.


W&T habe ich gefunden. Habe aber nur 24V I/Os gesehen. Die anderen nicht. Habe aber nur kurz gesucht eben. Muss ich heute abend nochmal genauer machen.
Solche I/O Boxen direkt mit 230V In und Outs wären optimal. 24V I/O kann die beckhoff ja direkt.



GLT schrieb:


> Du meinst, Du kommst so auf weniger Arbeit oder zu einem günstigeren Preis, wenn Du dir Übergabebausteine selber baust/kaufst?
> Von was träumst Du noch?



Naja, ein Hutschienengehäuse, ne Platine mit 24V Relais und direkt der Stecker der auf die Beckhoff 16fach I/Os passt ist auch nicht wenig arbeit, das stimmt.
Kann ich aber alles selbst machen und ist eventuell auch mal für mehrere Leute interessant. Oder für das nächste Projekt.
Und ich stecke lieber Arbeit in ein "neues System", was anderen dann vielleicht mal Zeit spart, wie nur in unsere Verkabelung.
Hat ja auch nen Lerneffekt...



GLT schrieb:


> Platzsparend könntest Du Reihenklemmen mit Kleinschaltrelais einsetzen z.B. Wago 859-357 m. 1 Wechsler.


Ja, das stimmt. Aber die kosten mehr wie das doppelte wie die anderen von Wago und können keine 16A. Dann muss ne Sicherung davor und der Platzgewinn ist vernichtet.
Ich würde die nutzen: Wago 788-304
Dafür gibt es auch Brücken für die Verkabelung. Lediglich die Leitung von jedem Relais zu den I/Os müsste man noch verklemmen.
Das ist meine bis jetzt bevorzugte Wahl mit akzeptablem Aufwand.


----------



## Sprocky (10 März 2015)

Hallo!
Wago hat mir zur Hausautomation die Kleinachaltrelais empfohlen. Vergessen wurde dabei leider, dass viele Vorschaltgeräte von z.B. Led Leuchten einen signifikanten Einschaltstrom (>50A) haben. Das verpacken die Kleinschaltrelais nur schwer.


Also nicht nur auf die Dauerlast schauen!



;-)


----------



## LMDaniel999 (10 März 2015)

Mal anders gefragt:
Warum sollte man denn die Kleinschaltrelais nutzen?

Ich sehe da ausser dem Platzbedarf keine Vorteile. Und selbst der relativiert sich, wenn man eine zusätzliche Vorsicherung bedenkt.

Und Schaltkästen sind nicht teuer. Daher würde ich lieber zum größeren Schaltkasten tendieren und die größeren Relais verbauen.
Im Vergleich sind ja KNX Schaltgeräte auch nicht unbedingt klein.


----------



## GLT (10 März 2015)

Die, von mir, angeführten Reihenklemmen mit Relais sind *für die Eingangssignale* gedacht u. nicht für die Schaltausgänge; da brauchst Du natürlich andere.


----------



## LMDaniel999 (11 März 2015)

GLT schrieb:


> Die, von mir, angeführten Reihenklemmen mit Relais sind *für die Eingangssignale* gedacht u. nicht für die Schaltausgänge; da brauchst Du natürlich andere.



Hmm...
Von der Seite hab ich das nicht gesehen. Da hast du natürlich recht.
Muss man abwägen, ob der Platz so knapp ist. Die Relais sind ja etwas teuerer.
Andernfalls würde ich eher beim gleichen System bleiben, wie beim Ausgang.

Aber danke für den Tipp!


----------



## bk9050 (15 September 2016)

Hi,

in der Tat, Koppelrelais um die 220V Ein- bzw. Ausgangsseite zu bedienen, brauchen Platz und Verkabelungsaufwand. Ich hatte das anfangs bei der Planung meiner Steuerung irgendwie auch nicht so recht realisiert ;( 

Allerdings gibt es sowohl von Beckhoff als auch von Wago 2*230V In Klemmen, sie heißen KL1722 bzw. 750-405, die sollte man beide austauschbar verwenden können. Ich versuche die, gebraucht zu bekommen, um nach und nach die Eingänge auf 230V umzurüsten und von den eingangsseitigen Koppelrelais loszukommen.
Auf der Ausgangsseite benutze ich KL2622/KL2602 bzw. 750-512 für festinstallierte Lampen (max. 2A) und Rolläden sowie Koppelrelais von Finder (30A) für die Steckdosen.
Ich versuche also irgendwie, die Kosten pro Input und den Platz gering zu halten.

Man sollte auch erwähnen, dass dann die vielen Klemmen am Koppler (in meinem Falle) Breite benötigen, also evtl. braucht man eine Busverlängerung (KL9020/KL9050).

Von Wago gibt es auch noch Umsetzer 230V-nach-24V, die haben 6.x mm Breite, Typ-Bezeichnung habe ich leider nicht parat (da auch nicht eingesetzt), Kosten ca. 30 Euronen pro Kanal.


----------



## Darkghost (21 September 2016)

Hallo,

für das Schalten von 230V wollte ich erst die KM2604 (4-channel relay modules 230 V AC, 16 A) nehmen. Da hätte man auch keinen Verkabelungsaufwand. Kostet aber pro Kanal ca. 30€.
Die Kosten pro Kanal kann man halbieren, wenn man nen digitalen 24V Ausgang nutzt und dort ein normales Relais dran hängt.
Jedoch hab ich jetzt erfahren, dass es KNX Schaltaktor z.B. dem ABB SA/S8.16.6.1 auch mit einer Stromerkennung gibt, was für eine Gebäudeautomatisierung ganz neue Möglichkeiten schafft.
Bei dem Gerät kostet aber der Kanal ca. 35€... 

Kennt Ihr ein Relais, dass ungefähr der Spezifikation des KNX Schaltaktor mit Stromerkennung entspricht?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## IBFS (22 September 2016)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr ein Relais, dass ungefähr der Spezifikation des KNX Schaltaktor mit Stromerkennung entspricht?



Abgesehen davon, dass ich - obwohl SPS-Programmierer- im Hausbau generell KNX besser finde, 
gibt es kein fertiges Relais das eine Stromerkennung inclusive hat. Man braucht dazu ein

ELTAKO  AR12

http://www.eltako.com/fileadmin/downloads/de/_bedienung/ar12_4805_internet_dtsch.pdf

Damit lässt sich das nachbilden. Dann geht aber der Kanalpreis durch die Decke.

Ich bin bei mir zu Hause zum glück noch rechtzeitig von einer S7 auf KNX umgeschwenkt. ;-)


----------



## Player-Ben (22 September 2016)

Darkghost schrieb:


> ...auch mit einer Stromerkennung gibt, was für eine Gebäudeautomatisierung ganz neue Möglichkeiten schafft.



Ich denke jezt schon was länger über dieses Satz nach, aber irgendwie erschließt sich mir nicht wo hier die neuen Möglichkeiten sind. Ich würde die Stromerkennung als Feedback geber nutzen, woran hattest Du gedacht?



@ IBFS: Zum Thema KNX:
Was auch nicht zu vernachlässigen ist, sind die mehr Kosten für eine KNX-Anlage. Ich finde KNX auch sehr schick, vorallem weil es dort schon vieles fertig gibt, aber die mehr Kosten standen für mich nicht im Verhältnis...


Grüße
Ben


----------



## IBFS (22 September 2016)

Player-Ben schrieb:


> @ IBFS: Zum Thema KNX:
> Was auch nicht zu vernachlässigen ist, sind die mehr Kosten für eine KNX-Anlage. Ich finde KNX auch sehr schick, vorallem weil es dort schon vieles fertig gibt, aber die mehr Kosten standen für mich nicht im Verhältnis...



... das Kostenthema verstehe ich 
... bitte bedenke aber auch, dass eine extrem Proprietäre Licht- und Gebäudesteuerung den 
Wiederverkaufswert eines Hauses senkt im Gegensatz zu einer vernünftig geplanten KNX-Steuerung.


----------



## Darkghost (23 September 2016)

Player-Ben schrieb:


> Ich denke jezt schon was länger über dieses  Satz nach, aber irgendwie erschließt sich mir nicht wo hier die neuen  Möglichkeiten sind. Ich würde die Stromerkennung als Feedback geber  nutzen, woran hattest Du gedacht?



Z.B.:


Bügeleisen noch an - Überwachung
Waschmaschine/Trockern fertig Meldung
Herd wirklich aus/ die Kinder werden doch nicht...?
Aussenbeleuchtung ausgefallen (mann muss ja nicht jede Lampe auf eigenen Kanal verschalten)


----------



## Darkghost (23 September 2016)

IBFS schrieb:


> ... das Kostenthema verstehe ich
> ... bitte bedenke aber auch, dass eine extrem Proprietäre Licht- und Gebäudesteuerung den
> Wiederverkaufswert eines Hauses senkt im Gegensatz zu einer vernünftig geplanten KNX-Steuerung.



Es muss ja nicht KNX oder SPS sein. Beckhoff bietet eine KNX Klemme an mit der man beide Welten miteinander verbinden kann.
Sie Aussage "extrem Proprietäre Licht- und Gebäudesteuerung" kann ich nicht nachvollzeihen. Beckhoff oder andere SPS Hersteller rüstet ganze Industiregebäude mit der SPS als Gebäudeautomatisierungstechnik aus.
Beide Welten haben Ihre Vorteile. SPS ist aber teils günstiger, umfangreicher (viele unterschiedliche Klemmen) und variabler dafür aber in der Betriebnahme etwas aufwändiger.

Bei ner KNX Anlage wollte ich einen Lüfter im Bad nach dem Ausschalten des Lichts noch x Min laufen lassen. Das konnte man über die "Programmierung" des Schaltaktors nciht machen. Es ist ja auch eher ein einstellen von Parametern als eine Programmierung. Dafür muss man dann einen Logikbaustein kaufen, etc...


----------



## IBFS (23 September 2016)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Z.B.:
> 
> 
> Bügeleisen noch an - Überwachung
> ...



Zwischen Wunschszenarien und der Realität ist am Ende ein großer Unterschied.
Wenn man wirklich den Anspruch hat, all das haben zu wollen, wird man nie fertig.



Bügeleisen               ..... setzt voraus, man nimmt immer die gleiche Steckdose (besser ist ... Zusatzsteckdosenkreise beim Gehen generell abzuschalten. Dann stellt sich die Frage nicht)
Waschmaschine/Trockern fertig Meldung  ....................   ist durchaus sinnvoll ... aber man beachtet das Trommelnachdrehen etc.  ... lange Abhandlungen dazu im KNX-Forum
Herd wirklich aus/ .....                                                    Induktionsherd ist da sinnvoll, geht von selbst aus ohne Topf.   Stromerkennung schützt nicht wenn man exzessiv Telefoniert und darüber den Herd vergisst
Aussenbeleuchtung ausgefallen .........................  ich glaube man hat doch mehr als eine Lampe als Wegbeleuchtung und Augen sind zum sehen da  ... haha

cu


----------



## IBFS (23 September 2016)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Beckhoff bietet eine KNX Klemme an mit der man beide Welten miteinander verbinden kann.



Das macht es m.E. ja noch schlimmer. Und sage mir keiner, er hätte die Anlage am Ende perfekt dokumentiert das ein Fremder durchsieht. Das ist der springende Punkt! 




Darkghost schrieb:


> Sie Aussage "extrem Proprietäre Licht- und Gebäudesteuerung" kann ich nicht nachvollzeihen. Beckhoff oder andere SPS Hersteller rüstet ganze Industiregebäude mit der SPS als Gebäudeautomatisierungstechnik aus.



Wie gesagt, ich rede von EFHs, die nicht mit perfekter nachvollziehbarer Struktur und Dokumentation geradeso laufen. 

KNX ist weitestgehend selbsterklärend, weil dort kein Code revidiert werden muss sondern man die Baugruppen, schön nachvollziehbar, nur parametriert. Wichtig ist natürlich, dass das KNX-Programm immer verfügbar ist.


----------



## Player-Ben (23 September 2016)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> Wiederverkaufswert eines Hauses senkt im Gegensatz zu einer vernünftig geplanten KNX-Steuerung.



Ich kann zu KNX nicht viel sagen, was die Programmierung und Nachvollziehbarkeit betrifft. Ich habe noch keine Anlage mit diesem Standard programmiert. Mein Wissen ziehe ich aus der Zeit als EIB in den Anfängen lag. Damals wollten die Leute das haben und die Fachkräfte die diese Anlagen betreuen und aufbauen konnten waren nicht viele und es herrschte Chaos in den Dokumentationen oder es gab einfach keine. Trotzdem waren die Leute gezwungen sich Fachkräfte zu suchen die diese Anlagen betreuen konnten und es hat den Wert des Hauses „meiner Meinung“ nicht wesentlich nach unten beeinflusst, eher im Gegenteil.

Wenn einem das Fachwissen fehlt, ist man halt gezwungen sich einen ins Haus zu holen der dieses Wissen mitbringt und einem Hilft. Sicherlich wird es in der Zukunft mehr Fachpersonal für KNX geben, aber auch ein Fachmann welcher in der Lage ist eine SPS zu programmieren, wird sich durch jedes auch so schlechte Programm durchbeißen können. Daher sehe ich eine SPS ebenfalls als Standard und nicht als Proprietär.


Abschließend vielleicht noch: Ich glaube, dass es einfach eine Philosophie ist welches System man Verwendet. Bei mir von jedem ein bisschen, ich hätte gerne KNX weil mir einfach die Hardware besser gefällt und man eher in Richtung „plug and play“ gelangt, was ich schon etwas länger vermisse, anders ist man auch freiheitlich eingeschränkt und kann seinen Ideen immer umsetzen. Aber mein Hauptargument war wie immer bei Hausbau das Geld und wenn das Haus um diesen Mehrwert am Ende günstiger wird, dann passt es auch wieder…






IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Bügeleisen               ..... setzt voraus, man nimmt  immer die gleiche Steckdose (besser ist ... Zusatzsteckdosenkreise beim  Gehen generell abzuschalten. Dann stellt sich die Frage nicht)
> ...



Da kann ich micht nur anschließen, sehe da auch keine Verwendung für die Stromüberwachung. 
Aber es ist ja auch immer wichtig, dass man es könnte;-)


----------



## Boxy (23 September 2016)

Player-Ben schrieb:


> Wenn einem das Fachwissen fehlt, ist man halt gezwungen sich einen ins Haus zu holen der dieses Wissen mitbringt und einem Hilft. Sicherlich wird es in der Zukunft mehr Fachpersonal für KNX geben, aber auch ein Fachmann welcher in der Lage ist eine SPS zu programmieren, wird sich durch jedes auch so schlechte Programm durchbeißen können. Daher sehe ich eine SPS ebenfalls als Standard und nicht als Proprietär.



Hier würde ich mal wieder das folgende Anmerken:



IBFS schrieb:


> KNX ist weitestgehend selbsterklärend, weil dort kein Code revidiert  werden muss sondern man die Baugruppen, schön nachvollziehbar, nur  parametriert. Wichtig ist natürlich, dass das KNX-Programm immer  verfügbar ist.



KNX ist beschreibt ja einen Standard und die Anbieter haben einen Standard.
Nutzt man eine SPS, beginnt es schon das hier die verschiedensten Systeme am Markt sind und entsprechend programmiert werden.
Auch wissen wir alle das es schon einen gewissen Unterschied macht, wie ein Programm erstellt ist. Natürlcih wird es immer merh Fachkräfte geben die SPS programmieren können, wir sehen es aber selbst wie schwer es manchmal ist, kurz in ein Programm von einer anderen Person oder Firma zu schauen und sich dann entsprechend zurecht zu finden.

Anderseits bieten solche Lösungen zB. Kombination KNX und SPS den Vorteil, das (wenn man sich auskennt) diverse weitere Möglichkeiten zu Automatisierung hat was man mit reinem KNX nicht hat.
Denke aber solche Lösungen werden eher im Bereich Großgebäude usw. ihre Kommerzielle Anwendung finden.
Im Bereich Eigenheim werden eher Personen dies anwenden welche eh Beruflich damit zu tun haben ...
Die kleineren Elektrofachfirmen haben da mit der SPS eher ihre Probleme wegen den diveren Steuerungen usw.


----------



## Player-Ben (23 September 2016)

Boxy schrieb:


> ...
> KNX ist beschreibt ja einen Standard und die Anbieter haben einen Standard....
> 
> KNX ist weitestgehend selbsterklärend, weil dort kein Code revidiert   werden muss sondern man die Baugruppen, schön nachvollziehbar, nur   parametriert. Wichtig ist natürlich, dass das KNX-Programm immer   verfügbar ist.



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen und würde ich bestimmt auch Bestätigen, aber es gibt auch Leute die eine Fritzbox nicht einrichten oder keinen PC konfigurieren können...



Boxy schrieb:


> ...
> KNX ist beschreibt ja einen Standard und die Anbieter haben einen Standard.



Zur Zeit habe ich das Gefühl das diverse Anbieter auf diesen KNX-Zug aufspringen, weil damit gutes Geld zu verdienen ist. Man kann nur Hoffen, dass es sich wirklich Standardisiert und die Preise sich auf einem Level einpendeln wo ein 4 Fach Taster keine 100 Euro kostet (Gira).


----------

